

Ask HN: Are you going to stay away from Parse after the Facebook acquisition? - mattquiros

Why or why not?
======
tagabek
Yes.

According to them, they agreed to be acquired to gain resources from Facebook.
This reminds me of what Youtube did with Google, and many other acquires. I
expect Parse to become better and better.

